# Rent to Buy - Chapala/El Limon/ El Chante/ Joucotepec



## SIMONLLOYD (Jun 29, 2010)

looking for a new development house unfurnished - rent to buy - 2 year period. Live and work in GDL - can make quick decision. < $600 per month


----------

